# Spell Checker For Firefox Is Available



## TOF (Sep 10, 2004)

Get it here while it's still sizzling hot! :up:  :up:


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

TOF said:


> Get it here while it's still sizzling hot! :up:  :up:


Yep, Spellbound is terrific! :up:

*Althoug a prettie good speler, I sometines am not shur abut a word I spelt and Spellbound makes shure thet when I post somethin that I am presummed to be halfwhey inteligend.*










Perhaps I'll start seeing less of the word *separate* incorrectly
spelled as *seperate*.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey thanks man! Now i wont have the spelling taliban here on my back


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks TOF and telstar. Have lots of extensions I really love. This one I really need. Installed beautifully-all parts. Terrific. Thanks to you both. These extensions just get better and better. Vive Firefox!!!


----------



## Sooky 47 (Nov 6, 2001)

* Thank God for spell check! I need all the help I can get


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Ain't that the truth (speakin' for myself); then there's Spell Checker.


----------



## JRSellers (Oct 11, 2004)

Why would you need a spellchecker in Firefox? It's just a browser...oh, wait, I get it...because of writing posts and filling out forms 'n' stuff 'n' junk. 

Anyway, notice the site didn't mention Thunderbird? That's cuz it has a built-in spellchecker.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Have been waiting for this. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

TOF said:


> Get it here while it's still sizzling hot! :up:  :up:


It appears SpellBound is no longer available for Firefox 1.0.1. The above link no longer works and when I visited the Firefox extensions site, SpellBound was no longer listed.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> It appears SpellBound is no longer available for Firefox 1.0.1. The above link no longer works and when I visited the Firefox extensions site, SpellBound was no longer listed.


Take a look here...Firefox 1.0 / 1.0.1 Installation


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Telstar, thanks for this link. I installed SpellBound and it appears in the toolbar but is disabled. My next option is to download the SpellBound file, save it, then drag and drop it to the extension manager for installation. Where is the extension manager? 

Thanks


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

GoJoAGoGo said:



> Telstar, thanks for this link. My next option is to download the SpellBound file, save it, then drag and drop it to the extension manager for installation. Where is the extension manager? Thanks


_*You can get to Firefox's Extension Manager by going to Tools >> Extensions >> Click on it and you will get a window with the Extensions you already have on Firefox and a link at the bottom where you can down load other extensions. You can also uninstall extensions with the Extension Manager.*_


GoJoAGoGo said:


> *I installed SpellBound and it appears in the toolbar but is disabled.*


hmm....SpellBound will appear disabled in the Toolbar (greyed over) but, *once you start a reply it should automatically activate*. You should also see "Check Spelling" with the SpellBound logo in the right-click menu when you right-click in the reply window. 
Is it still disabled when you are composing a reply or post?

Telstar


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Telstar said:


> hmm....SpellBound will appear disabled in the Toolbar (greyed over) but, once you start a reply it should automatically activate. You should also see "Check Spelling" with the SpellBound logo in the right-click menu when you right-click in the reply window.
> Is it still disabled when you are composing a reply or post?


Yes, even when I compose, the SpellBound will remain disabled. SpellBound worked fine when I used Firefox 1.0 but since I updated to 1.0.1 SpellBound will install but remains disabled. I tried the install by dragging and dropping the file into the extension manager and got the same results of it being disabled.

Are you using Firefox 1.0.1?


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> SpellBound worked fine when I used Firefox 1.0
> Are you using Firefox 1.0.1?


No, I'm still using v1.0.
I'm learning not to be too hasty in jumping on the band wagon right away when it comes to Firefox updates.
And, I see too many users in the Firefox Forums with problems after they've installed v1.0.1...
e.g. some extensions don't work with v1.0.1, etc.
(lol...I haven't even installed SP2 yet...I ordered the disk last August but don't want to open that can of worms). Again, in some technical Forums there are still users complaining of SP2 after they've installed it.

So, I thought I'd wait for "the smoke to clear".
My v1.0 is working fine, I'll update when I think it's safe and I'm comfortable there won't be any ramifications.

Have you tried uninstalling any and all SpellBound versions you now have?

Try that and then do a clean install from the link supplied and let's see how it goes.

After the uninstall, go to Firefox>File>Exit then go to your Task Manager and close all instances of *firefox.exe* and *firefoxpreloader.exe* (if you have that extension) before restarting Firefox and installing the new version of SpellBound.

Then restart again after the install.

Telstar


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Telstar said:


> No, I'm still using v1.0.
> I'm learning not to be too hasty in jumping on the band wagon right away when it comes to Firefox updates.
> And, I see too many users in the Firefox Forums with problems after they've installed v1.0.1...
> e.g. some extensions don't work with v1.0.1, etc.


Well, I guess that explains why SpellBound is working for you with v1.0 and is not working for me with v1.0.1. Yes, I've also been to the Firefox Forum and see many people are having all sorts of problems with v1.0.1. So far SpellBound has been my only problem as the other extensions I used with v1.0 are working fine with v1.0.1. Luckily I still have the Firefox 1.0 Setup Application saved and if I should run into anymore problems with v1.0.1, I will reinstall v1.0.

Thanks for your input. :up:


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

You're very welcome.

Yep, I can't speak for v1.0.1 since I don't have it yet.

Have you posted your problem with SpellBound yet in
the Firefox Support Forum?

Also, do a Forum Search there and see what others have
encountered with SpellBound. If I come across something
that might help I'll post back here.

Also, here's a way
to contact the developers as a last resort.

Telstar


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> So far SpellBound has been my only problem as the other extensions I used with v1.0 are working fine with v1.0.1.


I see when I go to *Firefox>Tools>Options>Advanced>Software Update* that the Auto-Update for v1.0.1 is available to me (I'm tempted to give it a try).
Also, you can check for Updates for Extensions and Themes.

Just a suggestion...see if that will automatically update your SpellBound since it will recognize that you have v1.0.1.

Telstar


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, I tried the update feature for Extensions and Themes and no updates were available. I originally removed v1.0 through the Add/Remove Programs but didn't delete any remaining Firefox entrie before I installed v1.0.1. A couple of hours I decided to do a complete clean install this time. I removed v1.0.1 through Add/Remove Programs and then did a search with a registry cleaner for all Mozilla Firefox entries and deleted everything associated with it. I installed v1.0.1 again and still SpellBound will install but remains disabled. So I'll just wait until they come up with a fix for this before I try anything else.

I did send a message to the SpellBound developers and will let you know if they reply.

If you do try to install v1.0.1 let me know how your SpellBound is working out.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I did send a message to the SpellBound developers and will let you know if they reply.
> If you do try to install v1.0.1 let me know how your SpellBound is working out.


Ok, let's see what advice you get from the developers....it seems as if you've
done all you can to load SpellBound...but, there is a piece to the puzzle missing.

As far as my updating to v1.0.1. probably won't do it until the weekend.
Just as you are spending a lot of time on just one extension, it would take
hours of dedication for me to recover any of my extensions that might not 
work with the update along with any other problems I might encounter.
On the other hand, it may install problem free.
So, that's my dilemma.
I can't relax if I have issues with my computer until I can get them resolved.

I'll post back here with the results once I get the update.

Telstar


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

The developers responded quite rapidly and asked if I had followed all 4 steps provided in the SpellBound Installation link. 1st - Install SpellBound Extension 2nd - Install the windows spell check libraries 3rd - Install a dictionary from dictionaries.mozdev.org and 4th - Restart Firefox. 

After following these 4 steps, SpellBound is now working. Even though you install 3 items only SpellBound will appear in the extension manager. Seems like a lot of details to get 1 extension to work but so far it's working fine. :up:


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

WOW! What a pleasant surprise that they responded so quickly....kudos to them.

Good to know that you got it working.

Which of those four steps do you think was missed that did not allow for the
install? Must be one of the Libraries or Dictionaries?

Thanks for letting me know the good news. :up: 

Telstar


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah, I missed the windows spell check libraries. It's definitely strange as the developers provide you with the 3 pieces but they haven't found a way to put the pieces together into one file like they did for Firefox 1.0. I wonder what changes in v1.0.1 is causing this situation with SpellBound?


----------



## TOF (Sep 10, 2004)

I have had no problems with version 1.01 and spellcheck. As a matter of fact, I had a pleasent suprise with a feature that I never knew Firefox had. I noticed a new icon in the upper right hand corner just under the "restore down" icon. When I placed the cursor over it, it notified me that there was an update for spellcheck. I clicked on the icon and updated without any problem.


----------

